# So, Think You Deserve To Be A U.S. Citizen?



## MA-Caver (Jul 20, 2005)

I sure as hell did... and I failed... 7 out of 10 correct on the same test given to foreign applicants. Check it out here. 

Hmm, always wanted to try Canada... but Mexico has got some great caves though. :fanboy:


----------



## elder999 (Jul 20, 2005)

> *You have completed the VoteBook Citizenship Test*
> 
> 
> Your score was 10 out of 10.
> ...


I really like civics as a kid.....I don't think they teach it in the public schools anymore, though....


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 20, 2005)

9 out of 10 aint bad, the original 13 got me.

7sm


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 20, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> I sure as hell did... and I failed... 7 out of 10 correct on the same test given to foreign applicants. Check it out here.


 And the Canadian wins!



> Your score was 9 out of 10.        *Congratulations! You are qualified to be a U.S. citizen!*


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 20, 2005)

I got 10/10.  Not really hard.  But listening to Leno questioning young people on the street, you would think nothing is taught in schools anymore.  TW


----------



## Kempogeek (Jul 20, 2005)

9 out of 10 for me. One of the Bill of Rights got me.  Im with you MACaver, Mexico is the place for caves and ancient ruins. Hope to see and climb the Aztec pyramids sometime. Who need a stairmaster when you have those steps to climb.....Steve


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 20, 2005)

I got 10 out of 10 then took the test two more times.  and got two more tens.

They rearranged some questions and repeated very few.


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 20, 2005)

I got 10 for 10 ... then took the test again, _different questions_ ... and 10 for 10 again.

Perhaps the most challenging question for me was
Allies during WWII --- included China (not sure I knew that).


----------



## Lisa (Jul 20, 2005)

8 out of 10


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 20, 2005)

went again:



> Your score was 10 out of 10.        *Congratulations! You are qualified to be a U.S. citizen!*


 all different questions.  Lets see you Americans do that on a Canadian test


----------



## Blindside (Jul 20, 2005)

Can someone explain to me why North Carolina is so dang important?

I got 9 out of 10 on two tests becasue I didn't know who both N. Carolina senators were AND on the second test I didn't know who the governer was.  Why would I care?  I don't smoke.

grump... 

Lamont


----------



## dubljay (Jul 20, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Can someone explain to me why North Carolina is so dang important?
> 
> I got 9 out of 10 on two tests becasue I didn't know who both N. Carolina senators were AND on the second test I didn't know who the governer was. Why would I care? I don't smoke.
> 
> ...


 North Carolina could have been chosen at random, but also N. Carolina was the first state sto suceed from the Union prior to the Civil War... :idunno:

 oh yeah and I got 9/10... not too bad for still being asleep


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2005)

I got 10 out of 10. There was nothing particular to a given state on my test. The phrasing on the one for governers being chief executives of states almost threw me--I thought of the president as head of state, not of the individual states, when I forst read it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 21, 2005)

Well geez, thus far the only one who (admittedly) failed ... might as well pack up me bags and me gear and head on down to mexico. 

Hasta everyone... 



hee hee


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 21, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Well geez, thus far the only one who (admittedly) failed ... might as well pack up me bags and me gear and head on down to mexico.
> 
> Hasta everyone...
> 
> ...




Why go to "meh-he-co" (* Mexico *). Just pick up a history book. It was one of my favorite classes.


----------



## Gemini (Jul 21, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Well geez, thus far the only one who (admittedly) failed ... might as well pack up me bags and me gear and head on down to mexico.
> 
> Hasta everyone...
> 
> ...


I just got back from there. You'll love the caves and get used to the heat in no time. :ultracool 

Oh yea. 10 outta 10. I thought I was gonna fail, but I remembered more than I remember remembering...:uhyeah:


----------



## kenpochad (Jul 21, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> went again:
> 
> 
> all different questions. Lets see you Americans do that on a Canadian test


Why would we want to do that
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




8-10


----------



## Sarah (Jul 21, 2005)

Well the Kiwi scored 7 outta 10 and FAILED!

I guessed a couple, and after using 50/50 needed to call a friend 

Guess im just gonna have to marry an American to get my green card


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 21, 2005)

9 out of 10.  

ehh.


----------



## kenpochad (Jul 21, 2005)

I got 10 for 10


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 21, 2005)

*



			You have completed the VoteBook Citizenship Test
		
Click to expand...

*


> Your score was 10 out of 10.
> 
> *Congratulations! You are qualified to be a U.S. citizen!*





*But I admit to guessing on 1 answer... I justr guessed correctly.*


----------



## Raewyn (Jul 21, 2005)

4 out of 10 :idunno: 

Ill never get in!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 21, 2005)

Well... tell ya what, you Kiwi's (Sarah & Raisin) get together with me and we'll find (another) island somewhere and start our own country eh! We'll make knowing a Martial Art a prerequisite for citizenship! :uhyeah: !!!


----------



## Sarah (Jul 22, 2005)

well that would make more sense than having to know the capital of some place ive never heard of..


----------



## silatman (Jul 22, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Well... tell ya what, you Kiwi's (Sarah & Raisin) get together with me and we'll find (another) island somewhere and start our own country eh! We'll make knowing a Martial Art a prerequisite for citizenship! :uhyeah: !!!



Can I apply for citizenship? I got 5/10


----------



## BaiKaiGuy (Jul 22, 2005)

10/10.

Considering I was an American Studies major and currently practice law I better have been able to answer those questions!


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Jul 22, 2005)

10/10 for me (had to guess on one - Mayor of Durham? - got lucky)

better than I thought I'd do, I had horrible social studies teachers, but I also got easy questions.

The reason there are so many questions about NC is because that test is on a NC website (Herald-Sun.com) which is published in Durham.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 22, 2005)

silatman said:
			
		

> Can I apply for citizenship? I got 5/10


I'll leave it up to the ladies.... 
We also gotta come up with a name for the country... Hrmmm...


----------



## Sarah (Jul 22, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> I'll leave it up to the ladies....
> We also gotta come up with a name for the country... Hrmmm...


Im all for a Silat man joining us  

any American that can do worse on an American test than a Kiwi on the other side of the world should leave the country


----------



## thesensei (Jul 22, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Can someone explain to me why North Carolina is so dang important?
> 
> I got 9 out of 10 on two tests becasue I didn't know who both N. Carolina senators were AND on the second test I didn't know who the governer was.  Why would I care?  I don't smoke.



LOL...I took the test four times.  Out of 40 questions, I missed one: "Who is the current governor of North Carolina?"  What does that have to do with being a good citizen, since I've never lived in North Carolina, and never plan on it!!


----------



## buguhan (Jul 24, 2005)

I got 9/10, for a Kraut its really good !

Where can I get my green card?!

But I think we Germans do know the world better, than the world does know us. (but we do also have stupids)


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jul 24, 2005)

kenpochad said:
			
		

> Why would we want to do that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that seems to be a typical american response

8-10


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 24, 2005)

> *You have completed the VoteBook Citizenship Test*
> 
> 
> Your score was 10 out of 10. *Congratulations! You are qualified to be a U.S. citizen!*


I tried taking it again and was at 8/8 and then the server crashed on me.  I didn't have any questions about NC on either of those.


----------



## Raewyn (Aug 6, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Well... tell ya what, you Kiwi's (Sarah & Raisin) get together with me and we'll find (another) island somewhere and start our own country eh! We'll make knowing a Martial Art a prerequisite for citizenship! :uhyeah: !!!


 


Sounds like a good idea!!!!  I think I need to get out more!!!!:uhyeah:


----------

